# recommendations for home theater system price range $300-$400



## kilomile (Mar 12, 2014)

Hello,

I am wanting to purchase my first home theater system. I'd like it to have 3D blue-ray capability. I have found some Panasonic's which I am interested in, but I thought it be wise to get some other opinions on getting the best quality sound system for about $300-$400 dollars. Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated. 

Thank you,

Miles


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Hi Miles, are you looking for a compleat system including receiver, speakers, sub and BluRay player for $400.


----------



## kilomile (Mar 12, 2014)

Yes, I was hoping to get the whole package in $400 or under, I know that I won't be able to get the BEST ever but I am not savvy enough be willing to spend more than my budget amount for a sound system. So best suggestion for that price would be again really appreciated.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Honestly that's a tough budget to work with for anything that would last. If you can add to the budget for the separate BluRay player so around $80 this Onkyo HTIB system is ideal for the price
http://www.accessories4less.com/mak...1-channel-network-home-theater-package/1.html


----------



## rab-byte (Feb 1, 2011)

Energy "take 5" can be had for cheap. 
Add a goodish AVR Yamaha rx-v475
And a 3d bluray player. 

You'll hit your budget cap and have an okay system that you can grow later.


----------



## kilomile (Mar 12, 2014)

Alright, hmmm, I don't know anything about that brand.....course I don't know much about surround sound brands to begin with. I was looking at Panasonic's complete system that was 310$

http://www.amazon.com/Panasonic-SC-...&keywords=samsung+home+theater#productDetails. 

It was then recommended to me to post the question on this forum for better insight on best sound system for price.


----------



## kilomile (Mar 12, 2014)

it says that it is not 3D capable which though is not a necessity, I figure why not get it.


----------



## rab-byte (Feb 1, 2011)

Sorry the energy speakers were supposed to be "Monoprice 8247" it's the same speakers but slightly different after a lawsuit. $100


----------



## rab-byte (Feb 1, 2011)

kilomile said:


> Alright, hmmm, I don't know anything about that brand.....course I don't know much about surround sound brands to begin with. I was looking at Panasonic's complete system that was 310$ http://www.amazon.com/Panasonic-SC-BTT490-5-1-Channel-1000-Watt-Blu-Ray/dp/B0078GCLUG/ref=sr_1_38?s=electronics&ie=UTF8&qid=1394582029&sr=1-38&keywords=samsung+home+theater#productDetails. It was then recommended to me to post the question on this forum for better insight on best sound system for price.


FWIW if an AVR is claiming 1000watts of power it had better weigh about 50+lb probably more. The issue with box systems is they tend to be hopelessly proprietary and very low quality. When on thing goes out you replace the whole system.


----------



## pddufrene (Mar 14, 2013)

I agree with Tonyvdb, I'd go with the onkoyo. And if you have as PS3 or something, that could be used as your bluray player.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

rab-byte said:


> When on thing goes out you replace the whole system.


That's what happend to a friends Panasonic system just like that one. His BluRay player stopped working so now he has to replace the entire system.


----------

